# i need a band



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

could anyone please send me 2 #11 npa bands, i have a giant on eggs now, pm if you have any, i'll pay for them, thank you


----------



## amrose (Jul 13, 2011)

*leg bands*

Sure, I have a few. Just contact me with your address.


----------

